# Not-Aus einfach in Reihe schalten???



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf Hilfe. Danke vorab.
Es soll eine Ventilatorsteuerung 18,5KW mit einer Stern-Dreieck-Kombination gebaut werden. Mit Hauptschalter 63A. Motorschutzschalter 40A, Steuerrelais für Störungsanzeige von Motorschutz und sSicherheitsschalter, Not-Aus-Schalter, Taster mit Kontrollampe EIN, Taster AUS, Leuchtmelder Störungsanzeigr Motor, Leuchtmelder Störung Sicherheitsschalter.

Reicht es aus, den Not-Aus ohne zusätzliches Not-Aus Modul (3TK28... von Siemens) einfach in Reihe in den Steuerkreis zuschalten und somit die Seuerspannung zu unterbrechen bzw. damit dann das Nezschütz wegzuschalten ?????? 

Vielen Dank !


----------



## ralfm (3 Januar 2005)

Hallo Gast,

So einfach mit ja oder nein würde ich die Frage nicht beantworten können. Es kommt auf die Gefahrenklasse an, vielleicht schaust Du mal bei PILZ vorbei, die haben Unterlagen online, betreffend einer Sicherheitsbetrachtung nach EN-hastenichgesehen.

Ventilatoren sind ja normalerweise gekapselt, sprich keine drehenden Teile, die berührt werden können. Ausnahme wären z.B. Keilriemen etc.


Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ralfm (4 Januar 2005)

moin  

ich antworte jetzt mal hier weiter.
Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.user.fh-stralsund.de/~em...heitshandbuch/Moeller_Sicherheitshandbuch.htm

Grüße
Ralf


----------

